# What's the best product to repair a crack in a knotty alder door while I'm refinishin



## Kmurdock (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going to be refinishing an exterior knotty alder door that has a few cracks in it. The door gets a lot of sun, what is the best product to repair the cracks. Thanks


----------



## feinlover (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the door painted? If so, I get some fine sawdust (e.g, from a sander) and wood glue. I put glue into the crack and then put sawdust on top of the glue and rub it all in. Then I wipe it with damp cloth so that the glue/sawdust is only in the crack. After letting it dry overnight, I sand/prime/paint the panel. 

This has held up over multiple seasons in New England.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Try this

http://www.abatron.com/buildingandrestorationproducts/woodrestorationmaintenance/woodepox.html


----------



## Kmurdock (Aug 2, 2010)

feinlover said:


> Is the door painted? If so, I get some fine sawdust (e.g, from a sander) and wood glue. I put glue into the crack and then put sawdust on top of the glue and rub it all in. Then I wipe it with damp cloth so that the glue/sawdust is only in the crack. After letting it dry overnight, I sand/prime/paint the panel.
> 
> This has held up over multiple seasons in New England.


That does work good if it was going to be painted, but this is a fancy door with stain.


----------



## Kmurdock (Aug 2, 2010)

goneelkn said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.abatron.com/buildingandrestorationproducts/woodrestorationmaintenance/woodepox.html


This is what I was thinking I just wasn't sure if it can be stained or not, I looked at the link and it said it can be, it also said you can add stain to the wood epox before you fill, Which way would you do it and will it stand out from the rest of the wood?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Never tried it with stain grade, always painted. Never had any of it fail though. Trial and error on stain i guess. Wait till you see the price!


----------

